# Was ist für euch Freiheit?



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2022)

Hallo!


Für mich in erster Linie das die Gedanken die frei sind. Und die Fantasie. Die Freiheit Entscheidungen zu treffen.
Die freie Meinungsäußerung. Aber natürlich im Rahmen der Gesetze. Dazu gehören keine Beleidigungen, Leugnungen und Hetze.
Sich frei bewegen können. Zu Fuß. Mit dem Fahrrad. Oder mit dem Auto wenn man "cruised". Oder z.B. mit dem Flugzeug wenn man die Möglichkeit hat.
Unabhängigkeit in Bezug auf Süchte. Selbstständigkeit ist auch eine Form der Unabhängigkeit. Sowohl beruflich als privat.
Manche fühlen sich auf Konzerten frei. Das kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen. Weil man da ja dicht und zusammengeengt mit anderen da rumsteht. Zumindest körperlich ist das eine starke Einschränkung.
Ängste schränken auch ein. Sich frei von übermäßigen und unbegründeten Ängsten zu machen.

Was sind für euch die wichtigsten Freiheits-Aspekte?


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Oktober 2022)

Freiheit ist für mich auch, so abgesichert zu sein, dass ich im schlimmsten Fall "weich falle". Also dass ich z. B. bei Jobverlust nicht vor dem völligen Nichts stehe, dass ich nicht direkt meine Organe verkaufen muss, um mich selbst und meine eventuelle Familie ganz rudimentär über die Runde zu bringen. So gesehen ist Freiheit auch, nicht völlig der Willkür eines Arbeitgebers oder eines wildgewordenen Marktes ausgeliefert zu sein.

Rechtssicherheit, ökonomische bzw. sozialstaatliche Absicherung, das sind in der gesellschaftlichen Realität (und nicht nur als abstrakt-philosophisches Geschwafel) angewandte Aspekte von Freiheit. Aber natürlich kommen noch viele weitere dazu, u. A. welche die RyzA schon angesprochen hat.


----------



## compisucher (17. Oktober 2022)

Meinungsfreiheit per se liegt bei mir auch ganz vorne an.
Diese hat leider weltweit in der corona-Zeiten Einschnitte auch in Demokratien erleben müssen.

Darüber hinaus und für mich noch wichtiger, dass ich das tun und lassen kann, was ich möchte.
Trotz aller Unzulänglichkeiten präferiere ich z. B. die nominal größere Freiheit in den USA gegenüber jener in Europa.

Soziales Netz im weitesten Sinne ist mir egal.
Ich brauche weder eine staatl. Rente noch Sozialhilfe im hypothetischen Fall der Arbeitslosigkeit. 

Mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, zumindest bereite ich es derzeit so vor, werden wir in 4-5 Jahren in die Nähe von Bigfork, Montana ziehen. Da bin ich dann 62 und werde noch kleinere Bäume ausreissen können...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Oktober 2022)

Für mich ist es, wenn mich andere Leute nicht gegen meine n Willen zu was zwingen können.


----------



## DARPA (17. Oktober 2022)

Morgens ausschlafen, ohne dass der kagg Wecker geht


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2022)

Und was ist für euch "Selbstverwirklichung"?

Der Begriff wird ja oft im Zusammenhang mit beruflichen Erfolgen genannt. Oder Berufen zu denen man sich wirklich berufen fühlt und die einen liegen und Spaß machen.



> Selbstverwirklichung bedeutet in der Alltagssprache die möglichst weitgehende Realisierung der eigenen Ziele, Sehnsüchte und Wünsche mit dem übergeordneten Ziel, „das eigene Wesen völlig zur Entfaltung zu bringen“ (Oscar Wilde), sowie – damit verbunden – die möglichst umfassende Ausschöpfung der individuell gegebenen Möglichkeiten und Begabungen (Talente).



aber der Begriff wird auch kritisch gesehen:



> Nach Ansicht des deutschen Zukunftsforschers Horst Opaschowski ist Selbstverwirklichung ein „Privileg für Minderheiten“. Durch ihre Arbeit konnten sich 1999 rund 40 % der Selbstständigen in Deutschland im Beruf selbst verwirklichen, während es bei den Arbeitern nur 20 % waren. Er sieht Selbstverwirklichung als subjektiven Begriff. Häufig werde Selbstverwirklichung in den privaten Bereich verlagert.


Quelle: Selbstverwirklichung - Wikipedia

Wenn man das nur auf die Arbeit bezieht vielleicht. Aber für mich gehören dazu auch Hobbys. Vor allem künstlerische .


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Oktober 2022)

Freiheit:
Freiheit ist nicht, das man tun kann was man will, sondern dass man nicht tun muss, was man nicht will. Ich betrachte mich daher obwohl ichs "offiziell" bin nicht wirklich als frei. Denn ich muss arbeiten gehen, mich um Familie, Haus, etc. kümmern und so weiter. Natürlich zählt das nicht alles unter "nicht wollen" (manches daran mache ich ja gerne) - aber echte freie Zeit ist viel weniger als man in dem Zusammenhang meist glaubt. Vielleicht ein paar Stunden pro Woche die nicht Hamsterrad sind sozusagen.

Selbstverwirklichung:
Freiheit war dass man tun und vor allem lassen kann was man will. Selbstverwirklichung ist, wenn man in dem besser werden will, was man gerne tut.
Anderer Ansatz: Selbstverwirklichung ist der Versuch sein Leben so zu leben, dass es nicht egal war ob man gelebt hat oder nicht.


Ich fürchte das sind beides Themen in denen jeder seine Eigene Definition finden muss. Das da oben ist nur, was mir spontan persönlich dazu eingefallen ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Oktober 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Freiheit ist nicht, das man tun kann was man will, sondern dass man nicht tun muss, was man nicht will. Ich betrachte mich daher obwohl ichs "offiziell" bin nicht wirklich als frei. Denn ich muss arbeiten gehen, mich um Familie, Haus, etc. kümmern und so weiter.


Nicht wollen ist immer so ne Sache. Schreibt dir wer unter Androhung von irgendwas vor, dich um deine Familie, Haus etc. zu kümmern?


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Freiheit:
> Freiheit ist nicht, das man tun kann was man will, sondern dass man nicht tun muss, was man nicht will. Ich betrachte mich daher obwohl ichs "offiziell" bin nicht wirklich als frei. Denn ich muss arbeiten gehen, mich um Familie, Haus, etc. kümmern und so weiter. Natürlich zählt das nicht alles unter "nicht wollen" (manches daran mache ich ja gerne) - aber echte freie Zeit ist viel weniger als man in dem Zusammenhang meist glaubt. Vielleicht ein paar Stunden pro Woche die nicht Hamsterrad sind sozusagen.


Ja Freizeit finde ich auch sehr wichtig. Das ist ein kostbares Gut.
Ich kenne welche die opfern sich nur noch für ihre Berufe auf.
Klar muß man Geld verdienen, aber viele haben auch einen hohen Lebensstandard, den sie halten  oder noch mehr erhöhen wollen. Obwohl weniger oft auch reichen würde.
Ich kenne ein kinderloses Ehepaar mitleren Alters. Die sind nur am malochen.
Soviel das sie sogar mehrmals ihren Hochzeitstag vergessen haben. Das finde ich sehr traurig.
Eigentlich verdienen sie sehr gut und könnten mit weniger Stunden auskommen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Selbstverwirklichung:
> Freiheit war dass man tun und vor allem lassen kann was man will. Selbstverwirklichung ist, wenn man in dem besser werden will, was man gerne tut.


Was eine Art "Streben nach Perfektion" ist. Wie auch schon in SciFi-Geschichten und Filmen beschrieben und gezeigt wurde. Auch von künstlicher Intelligenz.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Anderer Ansatz: Selbstverwirklichung ist der Versuch sein Leben so zu leben, dass es nicht egal war ob man gelebt hat oder nicht.


Es ist nie egal ob man gelebt hat. 



Absolute Freiheit gibt es eh nicht. Man ist immer von irgendetwas abhängig.

Und in wirklich armen Ländern stellen sich viele Menschen diese Fragen wohl auch nicht.
Das sie zusehen müssen wie sie überleben. Also ganz existenziell.
Deswegen kann man in "überleben" und "leben" unterscheiden. Letzteres ist ein Luxus unserer Gesellschaft.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Oktober 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nicht wollen ist immer so ne Sache. Schreibt dir wer unter Androhung von irgendwas vor, dich um deine Familie, Haus etc. zu kümmern?


Vorschriften und Zwänge sind nicht die einzigen Dinge die jemanden dazu bringen etwas zu tun was er nicht will.
Klar kann ich sagen "was interessiert mich ob meine Heizung gewartet/repariert wird". Keiner zwingt mich dazu. Nur friere ich im Winter am Boden fest wenn ichs nicht mache. Also krabbele ich jedes Jahr in meinen Heizkessel zum putzen und Filterwechsel usw. dass wir warm haben. Der Job ist wirklich nicht geil aber muss gemacht werden.

Und es gibt auch Vorschriften für alles und jeden (immerhin sind wir in Deutschland  ). Etwa die tolle Grundsteuererklärung. Da haben Millionen von Leuten einschließlich mir bestimmt gaaaanz viel Lust drauf (gehabt).


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klar kann ich sagen "was interessiert mich ob meine Heizung gewartet/repariert wird". Keiner zwingt mich dazu. Nur friere ich im Winter am Boden fest wenn ichs nicht mache. Also krabbele ich jedes Jahr in meinen Heizkessel zum putzen und Filterwechsel usw. dass wir warm haben. Der Job ist wirklich nicht geil aber muss gemacht werden.


Du könntest das auch einen Heizungsbauer machen lassen. Ok, kostet dann eben Geld.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Oktober 2022)

Das is ja die Form von "Unfreiheit".
Klar kann ich mir frei aussuchen ob ich das Ding selber warte oder nen Handwerker dafür bezahle. Aber es muss irgendwie passieren - und es beinhaltet zwingend unfreiwillige Arbeit für mich, entweder selbst den Kopf reinstecken oder halt Geld verdienen dass ein anderer es für mich macht.

Da gäbe es eine seltene Ausnahme: Menschen, die einen Job haben der erstens sehr gut bezahlt ist und zweitens für sie keine Arbeit ist weil es entweder WIRKLICH keine Arbeit ist (Einkommen durch Kapitalerträge beispielsweise) oder weil die Leute ihren Job so gern machen dass sie ihn sowieso machen würden ("Ich mach nix mehr für Geld was ich nicht auch ohne Bezahlung machen würde"). Das ist aber die absolute Ausnahme.

Und: wir reden hier nur von finanzieller Freiheit. Die ist (bestimmt) schön aber sicher nicht alles worauf es bei dem Thema ankommt.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das is ja die Form von "Unfreiheit".
> Klar kann ich mir frei aussuchen ob ich das Ding selber warte oder nen Handwerker dafür bezahle. Aber es muss irgendwie passieren - und es beinhaltet zwingend unfreiwillige Arbeit für mich, entweder selbst den Kopf reinstecken oder halt Geld verdienen dass ein anderer es für mich macht.


Es ist "Unfreiheit" wenn du es widerwillig machst. 


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da gäbe es eine seltene Ausnahme: Menschen, die einen Job haben der erstens sehr gut bezahlt ist und zweitens für sie keine Arbeit ist weil es entweder WIRKLICH keine Arbeit ist (Einkommen durch Kapitalerträge beispielsweise) oder weil die Leute ihren Job so gern machen dass sie ihn sowieso machen würden ("Ich mach nix mehr für Geld was ich nicht auch ohne Bezahlung machen würde"). Das ist aber die absolute Ausnahme.


Das Optimum wäre, wenn jeder sein Hobby zum Beruf machen könnte. Also das was einen wirklich liegt und Spaß macht. Aber für die meisten Menschen ist Arbeit nur Mittel zum Zweck.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und: wir reden hier nur von finanzieller Freiheit. Die ist (bestimmt) schön aber sicher nicht alles worauf es bei dem Thema ankommt.


Die anderen Ebenen wurden hier ja auch schon im Thread  genannt.


*Edit:* Mich würde auch mal die Meinung von @seahawk zum Thema interessieren.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich betrachte mich daher obwohl ichs "offiziell" bin nicht wirklich als frei. Denn ich muss arbeiten gehen, mich um Familie, Haus, etc. kümmern und so weiter.


Das erinnert mich wieder sehr an mein altes Signatur Zitat von Kris Kristofferson: "Freedom is just another word for nothing left to loose."
DIE Form von Freiheit wollte ich gar nicht haben. 
Tatsächlich sehe ich meine gewünschte Freiheit auch eher bei der (wahrscheinlich sehr deutschen) Sicherheit von @HenneHuhn . Generell die Gewissheit ich könnte auch anders Leben als heute, aber ich will gar nicht.


----------



## DARPA (18. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Absolute Freiheit gibt es eh nicht. Man ist immer von irgendetwas abhängig.


In der Schule hatte eine Lehrein zu uns mal gesagt:
"Mit absoluter Freiheit kann der Mensch gar nicht umgehen."

Weil es eben auch eine Art Leere bedeutet.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> In der Schule hatte eine Lehrein zu uns mal gesagt:
> "Mit absoluter Freiheit kann der Mensch gar nicht umgehen."
> 
> Weil es eben auch eine Art Leere bedeutet.


Wahrscheinlich, wie es nicht schön wäre, ewig zu leben.
Mit dem Wissen dass das Leben von Anderen endlich ist.
Wenn dann müssten alle ewig leben, was aber total unrealistisch ist.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Oktober 2022)

Freiheit ist für mich, wenn andere Leute mich nicht fragen was ich den ganzen Tag mache. Also wenn andere sich nicht in mein Leben einmischen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Oktober 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Freiheit ist für mich, wenn andere Leute mich nicht fragen was ich den ganzen Tag mache. Also wenn andere sich nicht in mein Leben einmischen.


Du musst denen das weder beantworten noch die in deine Wohnung/Grundstück lassen.


----------



## Mottekus (18. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> in die Nähe von Bigfork, Montana


wir kommen alle , wenn du dann zeitnah zur LAN einlädst


----------



## compisucher (18. Oktober 2022)

Mottekus schrieb:


> wir kommen alle , wenn du dann zeitnah zur LAN einlädst


Genau.
Internet wird so ne Sache da werden - vermutlich keines...


----------



## Mottekus (18. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Genau.
> Internet wird so ne Sache da werden - vermutlich keines...


ui, das wird aber ne harte Umstellung.


----------



## compisucher (18. Oktober 2022)

Mottekus schrieb:


> ui, das wird aber ne harte Umstellung.


Yo, mei, werde gefühlt nicht viel verpassen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FetterKasten (18. Oktober 2022)

Freiheit ist für mich, fachfremde Threads zu eröffnen, ohne dass sie gelöscht werden


----------



## pedi (18. Oktober 2022)

das versuch mal in einem anderen blauen forum.


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2022)

Freiheit ist es für mich auch, mal laut Musik hören zu können, wenn ich alleine bin.
Aber selber kann ich das nicht mehr lange tun. Dann geht es auf die Nerven.
Auch aus Rücksicht auf Nachbarn, höre ich dann nur ein bißchen und ausserhalb der Ruhezeiten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Oktober 2022)

Warum nicht mit Kopfhörer?


----------



## Mahoy (19. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uy5tI03OPdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Warum nicht mit Kopfhörer?


Damit höre ich ja die meiste Zeit. Aber auch nicht volle Lautstärke. Sonst gehen meine Ohren kaputt.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Oktober 2022)

Freiheit ist,
wenn du dich selbst verwirklichen kannst,
du zahlst einen angemessen Steuersatz,
die staatliche Verwaltung funktioniert,
und du darfst die frei äussern.


----------



## DARPA (22. Oktober 2022)

Freiheit und Steuern zahlen, musste kurz schlucken 

Jeden Monat gebe ich einen großen Teil meines Einkommens ab. Muss aber
- selber Miete zahlen, um nen Dach übern Kopf zu haben
- selber Lebensmittel kaufen zum ernähren
- selber Energie bezahlen um die Lebensmittel zuzubereiten
- selber Bahnticket kaufen oder Auto betanken um zur Arbeit zu kommen
- selber fürs Alter vorsorgen
- selber… ach ihr wisst schon

Manchmal muss ich schon schwer überlegen, was es mit diesen Steuern eigentlich auf sich hat 
Aber das neue Bundeskanzleramt soll ja ganz chic werden, habe ich gehört.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Oktober 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Freiheit und Steuern zahlen, musste kurz schlucken
> 
> Jeden Monat gebe ich einen großen Teil meines Einkommens ab.


Wobei die Höhe deines Einkommens durchaus etwas damit zu tun hat, dass Steuergelder aufgewendet werden, um die bundesdeutsche Wirtschaft zu stützen..



DARPA schrieb:


> Muss aber
> - selber Miete zahlen, um nen Dach übern Kopf zu haben


Da ist sicherlich richtig, nur vermisse ich den Punkt, an dem das etwas mit Steuern zu tun hat. 
Welcher Staat bezahlt denn die Unterkunft seiner Bürger aus Steuereinnahmen bzw. sogar aus gar nicht erst erhobenen Steuern?

Wenn man den Gedanken weiterspinnt, wäre das Paradies schlechthin wohl Nordkorea, denn dort werden die Bürger gar nicht besteuert und nicht nur die Mieten, sondern die sonstigen Lebenserhaltungskosten sind extrem niedrig. - Also, nix wie hin oder besser doch nicht? 



DARPA schrieb:


> - selber Lebensmittel kaufen zum ernähren


Lebensmittel sind in Deutschland trotz der Teuerungen in letzter Zeit im direkten Vergleich immer noch spottbillig, was wiederum hat mit den üppigen staatlichen Subventionen in diesem Segment zu tun.
Was genau würde es dir nützen, wenn du weniger Steuern zahlst, aber diese Einsparung für eine teurere, da weniger oder gar nicht subventionierte Nahrungsmittelproduktion ausgeben musst?



DARPA schrieb:


> - selber Energie bezahlen um die Lebensmittel zuzubereiten


Auch hier fehlen mir Beispiele, wo das anders wäre. Hast du auch nur die geringste Vorstellung, was du für Energie bezahlen würdest, wenn keine Steuermittel aufgewendet würden, um Energieträger verfügbar zu machen, den Zugang zu selbigen zu sichern und über direkte Verbrauchersubventionen erschwinglich zu halten?

Klar, es gibt Staaten, die wenden da noch etwas mehr auf und haben womöglich sogar geringere Steuersätze. Die sparen aber dafür wieder Ausgaben in anderen Bereichen, in denen man dann als Bürger das Eingesparte gleich wieder abdrücken darf.



DARPA schrieb:


> - selber Bahnticket kaufen oder Auto betanken um zur Arbeit zu kommen


Mobilität wird in Deutschland jedes Jahr mit zig Milliarden Euro aus Steuermitteln subventioniert. Allein die Subventionen für fossile Energieträger sind bereits knapp doppelt so hoch wie die Einnahmen aus der Energiesteuer (vormals als Kraftstoffsteuer bekannt).



DARPA schrieb:


> Manchmal muss ich schon schwer überlegen, was es mit diesen Steuern eigentlich auf sich hat
> Aber das neue Bundeskanzleramt soll ja ganz chic werden, habe ich gehört.


Solche Sprüche machen sich in trauter Runde sicherlich immer schön, nur ist das pillepalle.
Die Kosten für den Ausbau des Bundeskanzleramts liegen bei - im Rahmen unseres Staatshaushalts - lächerlichen 630 Millionen Euro. Würde man das stattdessen an jeden Bundesbürger auszahlen, dürftest du dich über eine Einmalzahlung von 7,57 Euro freuen und dir davon ein richtig fettes Jahr machen.


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Kosten für den Ausbau des Bundeskanzleramts liegen bei - im Rahmen unseres Staatshaushalts - lächerlichen 630 Millionen Euro. Würde man das stattdessen an jeden Bundesbürger auszahlen, dürftest du dich über eine Einmalzahlung von 7,57 Euro freuen und dir davon ein richtig fettes Jahr machen.


Ich hatte die Tage gelesen fast 800 Milliarden Euro. Mit Hubschrauber-Landeplatz der "gerade mal" 10 Millionen kostet.  

Und an Bundesbürger auszahlen kann man so rechnen... macht aber keinen Sinn.
Es geht auch um die Symbolwirkung bei solche Prestige-Objekten.
Gerade jetzt in der Krisenzeit. Außerdem gibt es auch Steuerverschwendungen. Die sollte man nicht klein reden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es geht auch um die Symbolwirkung bei solche Prestige-Objekten.


Und die ist das Letzte, was wir hier brauchen, bringt nämlich im Alltag nichts.


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und die ist das Letzte, was wir hier brauchen, bringt nämlich im Alltag nichts.


Stößt aber bei vielen Leuten auf Unverständnis sowas.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Stößt aber bei vielen Leuten auf Unverständnis sowas.


Dass dies nichts bringt oder dass Symbolpolitik gemacht wird?


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dass dies nichts bringt oder dass Symbolpolitik gemacht wird?


Es wird ja nicht absichtlich Symbolpolitik gemacht. Es wurde über die Wirkung scheinbar nicht nachgedacht.
Oder es ist ihnen  egal.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es wird ja nicht absichtlich Symbolpolitik gemacht. Es wurde über die Wirkung scheinbar nicht nachgedacht.
> Oder es ist ihnen  egal.


Ich habe den Eindruck, dass an manchen Stellen durchaus Symbolpolitik gemacht wird.


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass an manchen Stellen durchaus Symbolpolitik gemacht wird.


Woanders schon. Nur hier nicht... sonst würden sie sich ja selber damit schädigen.
Aber es ist wohl zeitmäßig nicht anders möglich.
Das Bauvorhaben wurde ja schon unter Merkel beschlossen.


----------



## Schori (23. Oktober 2022)

Freiheit heißt für mich, dass ich sagen kann, dass XY 1 Pimmel ist. Oder aber auch, dass man (friedlich) demonstrieren gehen kann ohne eingebuchtet zu werden. 
Also das Gegenteil von Russland, China oder jedem anderen, autoritär geführtem Land.


----------



## soulstyle (23. Oktober 2022)

Freiheit ist


Schori schrieb:


> Freiheit heißt für mich, dass ich sagen kann, dass XY 1 Pimmel ist. Oder aber auch, dass man (friedlich) demonstrieren gehen kann ohne eingebuchtet zu werden.
> Also das Gegenteil von Russland, China oder jedem anderen, autoritär geführtem Land.


Ich finde Freiheit ist, das man erst garnicht demonstrieren gehen baraucht weil alles passt... ja ist wunschdeneken ich weis


----------



## HighEnd111 (25. Oktober 2022)

Ich schließe mich IncredibleAlk's Zitat von Jean-Jacques Rousseau an:

_"Die Freiheit des Menschen liegt nicht darin, dass er tun kann, was er will, sondern dass er nicht tun muss, was er nicht will."_

Ich finde, das deckt alles ab.


----------



## Gabbyjay (25. Oktober 2022)

Beruflich selbstständig sein und dabei aufs Meer gucken.


----------



## compisucher (26. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Beruflich selbstständig sein


Genau!


Gabbyjay schrieb:


> und dabei aufs Meer gucken.


Wo genau ist dein Büro?


----------



## Gabbyjay (26. Oktober 2022)

Auf der wunderschönen Insel Usedom. 

Und Du?


----------



## Mahoy (26. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Beruflich selbstständig sein und dabei aufs Meer gucken.


Das hatte ich leider zuletzt als Teenager, als ich Eis und Snacks am Strand verkaufte.


----------



## Gabbyjay (26. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das hatte ich leider zuletzt als Teenager, als ich Eis und Snacks am Strand verkaufte.



Perfekt!
UND dabei noch auf die Frauen im String-Bikini gucken, nicht nur aufs Meer. : D


----------



## compisucher (26. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Auf der wunderschönen Insel Usedom.


WOW, cool...


Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Und Du?


Tiroler Berge, 850 m Seehöhe, nix mit Meer...
Büroblick vor paar Tagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gabbyjay (26. Oktober 2022)

Auch sehr schön... und sogar schon Schnee auf den Gipfeln.
Jap... wir beide verstehen es zu leben, mein Freund. : D


----------



## compisucher (26. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Auch sehr schön... und sogar schon Schnee auf den Gipfeln.


Yo, leider...
Die regulären 2-3 m Schneehöhe im Winter sind nicht spassig als Ansässiger.
Irgendwer muss räumen, also meist ich...


Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Jap... wir beide verstehen es zu leben, mein Freund. : D


Zugegebener Maßen gibt es deutlichst schlechtere Wohnlokalitäten auf dem Globus als Tirol oder Usedom...   
Wenn ich wegen Schnee jammere, dann sicherlich auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Gabbyjay (26. Oktober 2022)

Ach Du... ich find Winter in den Bergen hat was auch für sich. Wirste wahrscheinlich gern mit den Skiern unterwegs sein. ^^
Erst verausgaben beim Schneeschaufeln und dabei  so richtig Kälte und Elemente spüren, und dann drin mit ner Tasse Tee gemütlich machen (aus ner dreckigen Tasse und von "Captain's Tea" natürlich).
Hab selbst auch lange in den Bergen gewohnt.

Natur ist sowieso gut. Fürm ich auch ein wichtiger Punkt in Sachen Freiheit, was ja hier das Thema ist.

(In die Stadt würde mich persönlich dagegen kaum mehr was hinbewegen. Hatte ich auch sehr lange Zeit, aber nein... nie wieder. Muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden.)


----------



## Mahoy (26. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Auf der wunderschönen Insel Usedom.


Meine Wahlheimat ist übrigens Rügen, also gar nicht weit weg von dir.
Da werde ich mich in ein paar Jahren zur Ruhe setzen.  Das Grundstück ist bereits vorhanden und dort wo jetzt die leichte Sommerlaube steht, kommt dann ein altersgerechtes Domizil hin. Mit halbem Meerblick (der Rest des Blicks ist alter, natürlicher Baumbestand) und zehn Minuten Fußweg zum Strand.

Vorerst geht mein Blick zu Hause auf ein Landschaftsschutzgebiet. Nicht ganz so imposant, aber auch nicht übel.

Auf Arbeit sehe ich leider nur einen - inzwischen immerhin bepflanzten - Innenhof und unseren bewaffneten Sicherheitsdienst. Nicht schön, aber wenigstens beruhigend.


----------



## Gabbyjay (26. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Meine Wahlheimat ist übrigens Rügen, also gar nicht weit weg von dir.



Rügen ist auch top!
Kenne ich sehr gut und gibt echt sehr schöne Plätze.  
Kann man wirklich gratulieren!



Mahoy schrieb:


> Vorerst geht mein Blick zu Hause auf ein Landschaftsschutzgebiet. Nicht ganz so imposant, aber auch nicht übel.
> 
> Auf Arbeit sehe ich leider nur einen - inzwischen immerhin bepflanzten - Innenhof und unseren bewaffneten Sicherheitsdienst. Nicht schön, aber wenigstens beruhigend.



So langs nicht der Innenhof vom Knast inkl. bewaffnetem Sicherheitsdienst ist UND Du nicht als Insasse dort bist... : D


----------



## Mahoy (26. Oktober 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> So langs nicht der Innenhof vom Knast inkl. bewaffnetem Sicherheitsdienst ist UND Du nicht als Insasse dort bist... : D


Nein nein, ich gehe da schon noch aus freien Stücken rein und komme auch ohne Feile in der Torte raus. 
Aber das Sicherheitsniveau würde tatsächlich jede Haftanstalt neidisch machen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (26. Oktober 2022)

Apropos Tirol:

Mein Großonkel sang auf Wanderschaft folgendes:

In Tirol, in Tirol, ham die Bauern d'Hosn voi!
In Tirol, in Tirol, ham die Bauern d'Hosn voller Goid!

: D


----------



## chill_eule (26. Oktober 2022)

Wollt ihr nicht einen Wohn/Arbeitsorte-thread aufmachen anstatt dieses Thema zu kapern?


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. November 2022)

Freiheit bedeutet für mich alles denken und glauben zu dürfen.


----------



## AlphaMale (5. Dezember 2022)

Auf dem Rad zu sitzen...und einfach (mit der Grundausstattung in den Radtaschen) einfach los zu fahren...den Sommerwind und die Sonne auf meiner Haut spüren...und mich frei zu fühlen...so ein bisschen...wie in diesem Lied.


----------

